
Former spy chief says U.S. has had its cyber '9/11 warning' - Libertatea
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57556669-83/former-spy-chief-says-u.s-has-had-its-cyber-9-11-warning/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title
======
moistgorilla
More scare tactics to reduce our civil liberties.

------
madoni
My favourite part of this is that the former director of the NSA, John
McConnell's nickname is "Mike".

